# In your kitchen, is a written recipe a rule or simply a suggestion?



## helenbacque (Aug 10, 2017)

Just cooking for myself, I sometimes get 'creative' especially if I don't have a minor ingredient.  Some winners, some not.  Biggest problem is when I've gone the creative route and it turned out to be especially good and I've forgotten just what I added to make it different.  

The crock-pot holds such a creation today.  If it is good enough for company, I'll never be able to repeat it.  Isn't life exciting?


----------



## Marie5656 (Aug 10, 2017)

*It depends.  If it is a new recipe, I will usually follow it to the letter, to see how I like it.  Later, if it is a good one, I may adapt it, or switch things around.  Sometimes I will take an idea from a written recipe, and try to make something else.  I have done several crock pot creations.  Usually soups or stews.  My soups are usually a "what do I need to use from the freezer" special.  
Of course once I did create a soup that turned out great, and my fussy husband loved it.  Could not recreate it to save my life.
*


----------



## Ruth n Jersey (Aug 10, 2017)

If I am baking I always go by the recipe. Cookies, I may vary the add ins. Casseroles is where I go crazy. Anything could turn up in them. Stews and soups as well. I do like to try different methods of cooking though. An example is fish. I've fried,broiled,micro waved, grilled and poached. Same with some meats.


----------



## terry123 (Aug 10, 2017)

If its a new recipe I follow to the letter. But the next time I make it I will probably change to my liking.


----------



## Camper6 (Aug 10, 2017)

It's really tough adjusting a recipe from a serving of four to a serving of one.

Some recipe sites allow it.  Others don't .  I have had success cutting it in half.


----------



## HazyDavey (Aug 10, 2017)

I'll print out a new recipe, tape it to the kitchen wall, and try to follow it close the first time.
Then after that first time, I might try some different things that sound good..


----------



## nvtribefan (Aug 10, 2017)

It depends on what I am making.  Cooking is science, after all.


----------



## Butterfly (Aug 10, 2017)

When baking, I pretty much follow a recipe.  Otherwise, not so much.


----------



## Camper6 (Aug 11, 2017)

Most of the time when I try to change the recipe, it turns out to be a disaster.

One has to remember.  Baking is chemistry.  Baking soda, Baking powder, yeast, etc. are chemicals.

Recipes are carefully crafted to produce maximum results.

Cooking is different.  You can watch a steak in action and adjust the heat.  With a cake you are fully committed.


----------



## debbie in seattle (Aug 11, 2017)

I'm a 'follow the recipe' gal.


----------



## RadishRose (Aug 25, 2019)

If the recipe is completely to my liking I will follow it. Very often, I will change something to what I know I'll like better.


----------



## Aunt Bea (Aug 25, 2019)

A recipe is a good place to start.


----------



## Catlady (Aug 25, 2019)

The first time I try a recipe I usually follow it to a T.  Sometimes, though, after I read the comments and a lot of the posters are saying the same thing (i.e. too much salt or too much water etc), then I will follow their suggestions.  It annoys me when posters change the recipe drastically to the point where it's an entirely different recipe.  Of course, after the first try I might make a couple of changes if I need them.


----------



## Lc jones (Aug 25, 2019)

Aunt Bea said:


> A recipe is a good place to start.


I agree with you Aunt Bea I’ll always try the original recipe and then the second time I do it I’ll tweak it and add or delete items that I feel did not enhance the taste. The initial recipe as a springboard for all kinds of creativity.


----------

